# 97 200sx stalling issue



## route62 (Sep 8, 2010)

Have a 97 200sx with 124k, 5spd ga16de engine. With the A/C running when I come to stop the car has a brief rough idle and then stalls and dies. It will start up again and I go on my way till the next stop. If I rev the engine at a stop it will stay running. 

With the A/C off I do not have this issue, car idles fine at a stop.

When I pulled the code for the check engine light I got P0400 EGR closed. I checked all the EGR hoses, they are fine and not clogged, the EGR diaphram moves fine and I even went and bought a new EGR and installed it just to be sure that was not the issue but it still died at a stop with the AC on.

Could it be the IAC valve since it seems to be an idle issue? It seems that it can not maintain a stable idle with the A/C.

Thanks for any help


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

The throttle body could use a good cleaning. Also, have you checked your oil level lately? For some odd reason, I have experienced stalling at a stop when my oil level was low. No clue why. topped it back off and ran fine. Not related to the A/C though.


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had a similar problem. Except it seems to happen when i start my vehicle. (I have a 98 sentra b14 GA16DE 4spd automatic). Specifically, I'll start the vehicle, it will do its little brief rev of the engine, then i assume the computer idles the car down to its idle speed. However, unfortunately, it seems to (recently) stall. If i start again, same thing, and this has happened while the engine is warmed up as well. I've noticed if i give it some gas for about 15-30 or so seconds and slowly ease off the gas it will idle down fine and i can go about my drive. Curiously, I've noticed recently (not sure if it did this before) but when i start the car, the oil light stays on for about 1-2 seconds after all the power-on-self-test lights go off (e.g. MIL, airbag, brake, etc). My oil level is fine, so i dont understand the brief delay in it building up pressure. Any suggestions would be fine. Oh, last week i had my tensioner pulley adjusted because my belts would scream at a cold start.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

97-98 Sentras/200SX's w/ the GA16DE had a lot of issues with faulty IACV/AAC valves, which operate an air port as commanded by the ECM to maintain idle under loads and raise idle during cold start-ups. The part number for it is #16188-3M205. As mentioned, make sure the throttle body is clean and the timing and base idle are set to spec per service manual procedure. If that's okay and assuming there are no vacuum leaks and the engine is otherwise is a proper state of tune, replace the IACV-AAC valve.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Agree with both Smj and PTX - try a new AAC (although generally if it's the AAC, it just deteriorates rapidly once the behavior starts happening). Throttle body congestion is entirely possible. I was having a terrible time with this for about 4 months (having put off cleaning the throttle body out for about 150-200K). Had the throttle body cleaned out and that problem just magically disappeared (needless to say, fuel mileage increased and pickup as well). As throttle body is probably the cheaper of the two, may want to try that first.

Living in Central FL where AC is a requirement not an option, this engine does struggle with it. Fuel mileage drops dramatically and pickup from a stop is dramatically reduced. Not unexpected though - just part of the price to be paid for a very dependable engine that likes to run and whose AC works well in cooling.


----------



## IanSentraB14 (Sep 16, 2010)

Oddly, since i last made this post, i havent had the problem AT ALL. Oddly. Oh well i guess it was just a fluke. However, i will bust out the service manual and see about cleaning the throttle body, cause im sure it couldnt hurt. Any ideas on what exactly to use? Any specific cleaners? Thanks.


----------

